# 1994 Scout Sportfish-rear deck and owners manual



## NH Scout 153 (Mar 27, 2020)

Last year I bought a 1994 Scout Sportfish. I love the boat! When I bought it the boat did not have the rear deck cover and I'm trying to find one. The boat also did not have the owner's manual with it. Any thoughts where I could find either of these. I called Scout boats but they do not have the specific manual for this boat. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Two cent comment -- an owners manual won't help you.


----------

